# some help???



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,

recently i had an offer for a job in HK. 

they offer me 75,000 HKD per month and that is after tax. we are a family of three and i was wondering if that is enough for us to live in HK and do some savings at the same time. 

I had a look online and i saw some flats that you can rent out but i do have to say the monthly rent was scary even to talk about it.  i was told that you can find some cheap accomodation just outside HK and i can commute to work...is that a good idea?

So any comments will be much appreciuated.

thank you in advance


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> recently i had an offer for a job in HK.
> 
> ...


if you look at rentals in the Tuen Kwan O/Clearwaterbay/ Sai Kung areas you find them much cheaper. When you say "after tax" you do realise that income tax is paid once per year and you have to budget accordingly or perhapsyou get a 13th month salary. Does your deal include medical insurance and cover the Mandatory Provident Fund? Another consideration is school fees,which may or may not be paid by your employer


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> if you look at rentals in the Tuen Kwan O/Clearwaterbay/ Sai Kung areas you find them much cheaper. When you say "after tax" you do realise that income tax is paid once per year and you have to budget accordingly or perhapsyou get a 13th month salary. Does your deal include medical insurance and cover the Mandatory Provident Fund? Another consideration is school fees,which may or may not be paid by your employer


thank you Dunmovin... i have no idea they only told me that that is going to be my salary and that the tax is going to be paid by the company...yes my deal does include medical and cover, savings, bonus....

I am just wondering whether with 75K HKD a month i can get a decent lifestile or i shouldn't consider moving?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> thank you Dunmovin... i have no idea they only told me that that is going to be my salary and that the tax is going to be paid by the company...yes my deal does include medical and cover, savings, bonus....
> 
> I am just wondering whether with 75K HKD a month i can get a decent lifestile or i shouldn't consider moving?


With all that covered, I would say yes. We had our housing expenses paid by the comapny, but the rental on a 3 floor house with a roof garden and two parking spaces, in Clearwaterbay was aroundthe HKD$25,000 p.m. mark. On the island you would be very lucky to get a 700 sq ft flat for that. Commuting is rarely a problem, though I would not reccomend driving to work if you work on the island. 

We managed quite a decent lifestyle with a disposable income similar to what you will have. (we had two cars and 36ft boat(traditional chinese junk)

If ,once you get settled and want to joing a club, the United Services Recreational Club in Gascoine rd in Kowloon is a good reasonably priced club.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> With all that covered, I would say yes. We had our housing expenses paid by the comapny, but the rental on a 3 floor house with a roof garden and two parking spaces, in Clearwaterbay was aroundthe HKD$25,000 p.m. mark. On the island you would be very lucky to get a 700 sq ft flat for that. Commuting is rarely a problem, though I would not reccomend driving to work if you work on the island.
> 
> We managed quite a decent lifestyle with a disposable income similar to what you will have. (we had two cars and 36ft boat(traditional chinese junk)
> 
> If ,once you get settled and want to joing a club, the United Services Recreational Club in Gascoine rd in Kowloon is a good reasonably priced club.


thank you Dunmovin for ypour response...i was wondering if you know any websites for estate agents so we can have a look at....


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> thank you Dunmovin for ypour response...i was wondering if you know any websites for estate agents so we can have a look at....



Sorry no, I can't remember, but if you do a search for property agents in Sai Kung,you might get them. It's been 10 years since I dealt with them. Castle properties rings a bell.


also this one was quite good 
Sai Kung Business Directory - Property Agents

the street name made me rember them


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> Sorry no, I can't remember, but if you do a search for property agents in Sai Kung,you might get them. It's been 10 years since I dealt with them. Castle properties rings a bell.
> 
> 
> also this one was quite good
> ...


I assume that your company will put you up in a hotel until you find suitable premises. It's not a bad idea to take a bus or a taxi to Sai Kung and look in the property agents there. Another factoe worth considering these areas mention have a high expat population and even the two big supermarket chains (wellcome & park n'shop) cater more to western tastes than other parts of HK


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

jesus, "im offered 75,000 can i live on this in Hong Kong"? Many are living on 15,000 in Hong Kong. So it all depends on what you want and how you want to live. With 75,000 a month you can play and shop and hunt all you want.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

brianhouse said:


> jesus, "im offered 75,000 can i live on this in Hong Kong"? Many are living on 15,000 in Hong Kong. So it all depends on what you want and how you want to live. With 75,000 a month you can play and shop and hunt all you want.


HK$15k could be survivable IF all housing, medical insurance,school fees etc. were part of the deal. That was the sort of figure my secretary was on without the other benefits (local deal) but as a Consruction Senior Project Manager, HK$75k+ benefits is fair.

Our deal included medical, dental, housing,1 flight home per anum(biz class), carparking(at home and work), provident fund, telephone bill (90%), removal costs(both to and from hk) if we had have children, school fees (upto the age of 18).

Those higher up the pay scale got more.


----------

